# Best non shedding hunting dog?



## guapon1978

So I have never had a dog but I want to get one for several reasons, I want one that can live indoors so it can be a member of the family thus the wifes condition that it be a non shedding dog. I want one that I can teach to retrieve birds. I have a fenced back yard and I will install a doggy door so it can be outside as much as it wants and we are an active family so it will get daily exersize.
This has probably been discussed before so I would appreciate links, references and input. 

Thanks for your expertise and experience, Alan


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

There is no such thing as a non-shedding dog, exactly. All dogs shed a little bit. Some much, much less than others. Some dogs have hair and others have fur and that is what makes the difference in how much the animal sheds. A dog with hair doesn't actively shed. That means that they don't blow their coat out to replenish it like dogs with fur do. You still have to strip the coat with a stripping knife or comb so that the dead hair will fall out and be replaced with new hair. 

I'm not making much sense. Let me use my dogs as examples:

I have a Lab. Retrievers have fur. My Lab will refurbish his coat twice per year by shedding all of the fur. Shedding Labs get fur everywhere: On the floor, on the couch, I mean everywhere. You'll find fur in the craziest places. Open your crawling kid's diaper to change it, there will be fur inside that they picked up while crawling. The fur will somehow get into your refrigerator. Just everywhere.

I have two Wirehaired Pointing Griffons. This is a breed with hair instead of fur. If left in the house for a day, I might find a hair here or there. It's not everywhere like the Lab's coat. The griffs don't actively shed. A hair might fall out once in awhile, just like it does from your head. You find a hair or two on your pillow in the morning, right? Same thing with a WPG, except that they have a lot more hair than you do so they lose that much more. 
The griff coat has to be replenished just like the Lab's, however, so the hair has to be stripped out by the dog's owner. I have to do a complete, top-to-bottom hair stripping twice per year. The dog should be brushed and hand stripped in between times to remove any loose or dying hair. 

I think you only have a few choices that truly fit your criteria: Pudelpointer, Wirehaired Pointing Griffon, German Wirehaired Pointer, or Deutsch Drahthaar. 

You might take a look at Huntall's dogs posted in the other thread. I've met the dogs and hunted with them. Both are good little bird dogs with a season of experience under their belt.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Now define the word "best". 
All four of the breeds I named will point and retrieve birds. All four will do fine water work.


----------



## Huge29

Birddogger is half right, but this is the one you need if hairless is the true priority:







I know where to find a bunch of these In Messico.
Seems like a factor that shouldn't be first to me, but our lab only comes in on occasion and in the garage for cold winter nights.


----------



## Loke

This may be a tall order, but you could try to find a standard poodle from good hunting lines. They don't shed, and the poodle was originally developed for water retrieving.


----------



## guapon1978

I guess best means meets my criteria the closest. I don't mind grooming and maintenance and I understand that there will be some hairs shed just like my wife and daughters. 
Anyone happily married can understand the requirement set by my wife that if I want the dog in the house, she cannot find fur in the baby's diaper or in the fridge. When I was young my family did have a dog for a little bit but it stayed outside in the kennel and was neglected, it was rarely played with and it received little attention. I see others that allow the dog inside and it becomes a part of the family, that is what I want.

Birddoggers response is exactly what I am looking for, any other opinions and experiences are more than welcome.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Poodle pointer. The best versatile non-shedding dog on the planet, period. Great family dogs, very bird driven, natural pointers, retrievers, trackers etc. They're spendy though. You'll pay upwards of a grand for a well bred pup. But they're worth every penny. Some GWP's don't shed. (probably all the poodle pointer in em) but it's hit and miss on what dog will shed and what dog wont. I've owned four of em and two shed and two didn't... For a sure thing, go with the poodle pointer.


----------



## guapon1978

@ tex, you have owned four of what breed, do some poodle pointers shed?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

guapon1978 said:


> @ tex, you have owned four of what breed, do some poodle pointers shed?


I have owned 4 GWP's The GWP's were created in Germany late in the 19th century for use in the field as the ultimate versatile dog. With the help of the Poodle Pointer, The GSP, the WPG, and the Stichelhaar a small group of breeders through several years of selective breeding came up with the GWP. They were introduced here in the sates in the 40's and soon became popular with hunters. The American version of these dogs are registered in the AKC. In the German breeding registry of the breed known here in the states as VDD the lines of each pup can be traced back to the original lines of the first breedings. I recently just bought my first DD. My pups line comes from the Poodle Pointer on his mothers side and the WPG on his fathers side. With all this different DNA running around you can get inherent traits from different lines showing up in different dogs. Some have slick tight coats like the GSP and Poodle Pointer, and some have rough shaggy coats like the Griff and the Stichelhaar Therefore, some GWP's shed and some don't. I's my understanding that all Poodle Pointers are NON shedding. As far as a versatile dog, the Poodle Pointer is a good choice. They have always placed among the highest scores in NAVHDA and are quite popular with both upland and waterfowl hunters. northslope just got him a Poodle Pointer a few months ago and he is a nice little pup. He's only 5 months old and Robbert is already shooting birds over him. PM him if you wan the down-low on this breed from someone who knows.


----------



## Packfish

PP's shed- not very much- but they do shed some hair here and there. As Tex said- pretty **** tough to find a better hunting/family dog. In fact if I feel good enough in another 2 years I will be getting another one. Gunnar will be 6 then and do a little teaching.


----------



## bwhntr

Unless I missed something, I find it interesting you are getting responses as to what is the "best" breed when I don't think you defined what kind of hunting you do.


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Poodle pointer...


Poodle Pointer??? Is this like a Labradoodle? Or did you mean Pudel Pointer? Huge difference idiot.


----------



## guapon1978

I appreciate all the feedback guys, can you recommend a good breeder or how should I go about locating a good dog?


----------



## Packfish

If it's a Pudel Pointer you are interested in- http://cedarwoodgundogs.com/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr said:


> Unless I missed something, I find it interesting you are getting responses as to what is the "best" breed when I don't think you defined what kind of hunting you do.


Unlike other "one dimensional" breeds, theses dogs will do very well hunting anything. 

OK a PUDEL Pointer... Is that better? :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Packfish said:


> If it's a Pudel Pointer you are interested in- http://cedarwoodgundogs.com/


+1


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I missed something, I find it interesting you are getting responses as to what is the "best" breed when I don't think you defined what kind of hunting you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike other "one dimensional" breeds, theses dogs will do very well hunting anything.
> 
> OK a PUDEL Pointer... Is that better? :roll:
Click to expand...

I don't disagree that there are some very nice Pudel Pointers out there. I think Northslope's will be a very nice dog, time will tell. I just didn't read that he was looking for a "versatile" breed. Some of us would rather have a dog bred specific to the type of hunting we do. I love a good bird dog, but as you know have zero interest in a fur chasing "versatile" breed. Maybe this guy only hunts waterfowl, therefore he might want to look outside the box and buy a Standard Poodle, who knows...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

A standard poodle is about the only other dog I can think of that fits the criteria and doesn't shed. That being said, If I were to choose a HUNTING dog I would go with a Pudel Pointer over a Standard Poodle... I mean c'mon, how many times you see a standard poodle bred for hunting these days? Defiantly outside the box though...


----------



## guapon1978

I am sure I would get some looks from people in the marsh with my poodle. In my looking around that PP is a good looking dog, I will try to get in touch with the cedar wood guys. I will mostly be in the fields, and in the marsh after birds, coulda used a good nose this morning when I knocked a goose down in some thick stuff, it ran across the fence and disappeared, that's why there's only 5 in the picture.


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> A standard poodle is about the only other dog I can think of that fits the criteria and doesn't shed. That being said, If I were to choose a HUNTING dog I would go with a Pudel Pointer over a Standard Poodle... I mean c'mon, how many times you see a standard poodle bred for hunting these days? Defiantly outside the box though...


Its probably the ONLY one that doesn't shed. Even the PP sheds. I don't want one, but it might be interesting to see one out in the marsh...


----------



## Loke

I've seen a standard poodle out at FB on a regular basis. It goes out white and comes in black. The owner is always complimentary of how it hunts. He seems to do well with it.


----------



## trasmuson3

What about GSP's? How bad is their shedding compared to a DD?


----------



## JuddCT

My wife and kids have had Millie (WPG) now for over a month and a half and I have to say she sheds very little (she is a house dog except for when I train her, run, play/etc outside).


----------



## Pops2

if you just need a water dog you might consider an american or irish water spaniel. nonshedding poodle style coats and some are still bred for hunting. they aren't very big though, normally 40-50 max, extremely rarely up to 60#. can do some upland but will be flushers like other spaniels. no real waterfowling experience so can't say if they are good compared to a good lab or chessie, but i wouldn't expect that level of performance.


----------



## connie893

I recently posted a blog on Non Shedding Hunting Dogs which might be helpful in answering this question.

Best of luck,

Connie M.
http://www.nonsheddingdogsblog.com/blog/non-shedding-hunting-dogs


----------



## Packfish

And the Pudel Pointer isn't on there ? Not that they are the best pure hunting dog but as far as one of the best non shedder hunting dogs I would think they would be near top of the list. Yesterday after a run up a side canyon I gave my younger one a bath- he needed it a month ago- there was some dirt in the tub - maybe 4 hairs where I pulled burrs out but non from shedding.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

guapon1978 said:


> So I have never had a dog but I want to get one for several reasons, I want one that can live indoors so it can be a member of the family thus the wifes condition that it be a non shedding dog. I want one that I can teach to retrieve birds. I have a fenced back yard and I will install a doggy door so it can be outside as much as it wants and we are an active family so it will get daily exersize.
> This has probably been discussed before so I would appreciate links, references and input.
> 
> Thanks for your expertise and experience, Alan


I have a GWP and I give him a soft comb every week and I don't find hairs in the home. The comb removes the dead hairs, but if I don't comb the hair normally doesn't fall out until there is a lot of it.

I don't know what your budget is for a dog, but for a GWP you're looking into 700+.

GWP's are decent family dogs, I think Wirehaired Pointing Griffs, Wirehaired Vizslas, and Pudelpointers would be better dogs with a family based on personality.

GWP's can be hard headed (I have one, I know) especially with those who don't make it clear they are the boss. They want to be the boss and they want to hunt.

GWP's can be very excitable (Especially if under exercised) they can lovingly knock kids over and give them kisses.

GWP's are good guard dogs, but they can obsessively bark at shadows in the dark or strangers walking by.

GWP's are bred to hunt and their only desire in life is to hunt.

GWP's are escape artists. Not as bad as German Shorthairs, but still they are very creative at finding routes of escape (I recommend an electric fence, after a few shocks you can turn it off, because they learn quickly)

All this being said you probably won't find a dog that will work harder for you in the field than a GWP (Personal Bias).

Things to consider with any hunting dog.

#1 Exercise - You have to commit time to this. Just having a big back yard won't cut it. You need to get out and let your dog run, fetch, or play.

#2 Training - Dogs love and need training. If you can't commit to giving your dog training, then don't get one.

These sound easy enough, but they are quite challenging to accomplish.

For your situation to me it sounds like you should get a Wirehaired Vizsla.

Wirehaired Vizslas are very high energy, gentle-mannered, loyal, caring, and highly affectionate. They quickly form close bonds with their owners, including children. They are quiet dogs, only barking if necessary or if they are provoked.

Vizslas are also self cleaning dogs and don't typically require a lot of baths.


----------



## Packfish

I just noticed how old this thread is- said I was going to get another dog at the start- be darned if I did.


----------



## Ali-MAc

I have a Pudelpointer from Bob at Cedarwood, (My wife found Pudelpointers to avoid shedding) she is an awesome dog and is "low shed" but not No-shed, she is not yet a year old so I have not been through many coat changes yet but lickily she matches our living room rug and furniture (seriously an exact match)

I am pretty convinced I have found my forever breed and am at risk of becoming a Pudelpointer-bore.

Very birdy and by that I mean TOTALLY BIRD OBSESSED, if I even say "Birdies" she snaps to attention.

Very strong retrieve instinct, did not have to teach her, just teach her control

9 weeks old and she was swiming in Bear Lake to follow me out to a sand bar and she still loves to water retrieve.

Through the winter we swapped her field training for house tricks, jumping through hoops, finding the right cuddly toy etc etc to keep her learning.

Awesome dog, way better than I deserve


----------



## Packfish

Wooly boy or a slickster ?


----------

